# Renters paying for water & local charges?



## jdpl28 (9 Mar 2014)

Should the renter pay? A sample lease (from topfloor.ie) gives that they should pay for both. 

[broken link removed]



> 4. The Tenant shall pay water rates, cable tv charges and Local Authority charges levied on the property.



When water charges are metered, of course it makes sense for the renter to pay, but for the property charges?


----------



## potnoodler (9 Mar 2014)

I think people renting should pay, it seems the only fair way ., I dont own a 2nd house thank god . But our moetgage is more than our home is worth yet its taxed 
As an asset
Can see council housing lists getting a lot longer


----------



## marathonic (9 Mar 2014)

I agree. The local authority charges are meant to be used for services that the tenant directly benefits from. Why shouldn't they have to pay? In practice, this may jot be the case though.

I think, in Northern Ireland, some landlords pay rates (their version of our LPT) and others don't. Obviously, the ones that do are advertised as such and it is reflected in the rent price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bronte (10 Mar 2014)

jdpl28 said:


> When water charges are metered, of course it makes sense for the renter to pay, but for the property charges?


 
Which property charges?  If it's the new property tax, than no the renter should not pay, but if it's the old local authority 'rates' which was for bins/water than yes.


----------



## T McGibney (10 Mar 2014)

Bronte said:


> Which property charges?  If it's the new property tax, than no the renter should not pay



Why not, if the terms of the lease so provide?


----------



## Bronte (10 Mar 2014)

Doesn't sound right Tommy that renters should pay landlords taxes.  If it's a charge/rate/water/utility/service and not a tax that's different.


----------



## T McGibney (10 Mar 2014)

Bronte said:


> Doesn't sound right Tommy that renters should pay landlords taxes.  If it's a charge/rate/water/utility/service and not a tax that's different.



It's accepted without question in the UK, US and elsewhere that the occupier foots the bill for property taxes. Why should this part of Ireland be any different?


----------



## potnoodler (10 Mar 2014)

Everyone knows just easier to collect from the owner
No other reason.


----------



## Bronte (11 Mar 2014)

T McGibney said:


> It's accepted without question in the UK, US and elsewhere that the occupier foots the bill for property taxes. Why should this part of Ireland be any different?


 
Which property tax in the UK do renters pay?  Is it an actual tax or a charge for services?


----------



## T McGibney (11 Mar 2014)

Bronte said:


> Which property tax in the UK do renters pay?  Is it an actual tax or a charge for services?



They call it "rates" but like the LPT here, it's billed as a charge for general & specific local services.

http://www.belfastcity.gov.uk/council/rates/whatarerates.aspx


----------



## callybags (11 Mar 2014)

I would have thought it's a moot point, as regardless of what is in the lease the liability for the property tax remains with the owner, and it is they who will be pursued in the event of non-payment.

Presumably with water charges the tenant can register an account similar to the current set up with electric, gas etc.


----------



## Meath Lady (6 May 2014)

Any update on how water charges will apply to tenants. I have a house set in apartments with no meters fitted as yet. My tenants are generally students who vacate in  late May. I expect from here on the tenants will pay for the water. However I am wondering how this will work. No meters, six people (ie 3 in one apt, 2 in another and 1 in another).
Tenants generally will not be resident for a full tax year so who will avail of the free water?
Any opinions. information would be welcome before I draw up my next lease.
Thanks


----------



## Gint (6 May 2014)

T McGibney said:


> It's accepted without question in the UK, US and elsewhere that the occupier foots the bill for property taxes. Why should this part of Ireland be any different?




You are right as to renters paying property charges/rates in the UK. I think it is different in the US where the Landlord pays Property tax. 

This is my take. If charge is specified for maintenance or enjoyment of local facilities, then the 'enjoyer' Tenant should pay. However if Govt words the charge directly as Property ownership charge, then it is Landlord's responsibility.


----------



## TommyB (6 May 2014)

The legislation is clear that local authority taxes are paid by the owner.


----------



## SCA911 (7 May 2014)

Further to this if it is agreed between tenant and landlord that tenant pays for water charges, as they do for electricity, gas, waste, etc., and then the tenant vacates the property leaving behind an unpaid water bill is the the landlord then liable.  I know this can be checked when tenancy is finishing and deducted from deposit but just wondering who would be pursued.


----------



## Dermot (7 May 2014)

Another interesting aspect to this will be where the water pressure has been reduced because a Tenant has not paid their water charges will the pressure be turned back on when the Landlord informs the water company that the Tenant has left the house. 
It is another headache for landlords.
I know would be better paid if I was a lowly paid employee of this quango than as a landlord.


----------



## AlbacoreA (7 May 2014)

Bronte said:


> Doesn't sound right Tommy that renters should pay landlords taxes.  If it's a charge/rate/water/utility/service and not a tax that's different.



I take your point. 

But the reality is the LL pays it from their income. Which is got from the tenant rent. Increase the costs to LL, you increase rents for tenants.


----------

